# poecilotheria metallica breeding success, this year's #3



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

so ive finally done it! today i opened a sac of approx 150 N1 poecilotheria metallica.
i loaned the male from robowen back in november and an insert was made first pairing.
Poecilotheria Metallica mating - YouTube

around the time of pairing http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/57e100d7.jpg

then in the early hours of 25/5/2012 i sat and watched her make this

http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/e8bb11ac.jpg

now at day 17 with temps at 90 degrees i pulled the sac to reveal this

http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/P1010252.jpg
http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/P1010253.jpg

lets hope they continue to do well. half are yours rob :2thumb:
sorry i couldnt post the pics directly on here im having trouble doing so for some reason.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh yeah! Well done buddy that is great news.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Very well done!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

tanks everyone  keepin em crossed the majority of them soldier on through their 3 nymph stages safely


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats! :no1:
Good luck on 150 Making it to 3rd stage :2thumb:


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

congrats! great achievement


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Very nicely done, congratulations...:2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Well done Mark.

So, P mets are easier than chacos, eh? :whistling2:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Well done Mark.
> 
> So, P mets are easier than chacos, eh? :whistling2:


i know its been the same story so far this year, all the ones that should have been relatively easy have had crunchy sacs, but the metallica worked out well


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

dragon's den said:


> i know its been the same story so far this year, all the ones that should have been relatively easy have had crunchy sacs, but the metallica worked out well


Ha! I know which I would prefer!!!!!!!! :2thumb:

and why did I call you Mark? Face palm.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Ha! I know which I would prefer!!!!!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> and why did I call you Mark? Face palm.


you did indeed but ive been called much worse things than that


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

as I said in FB, very well done!


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> as I said in FB, very well done!


thanking you kindly pete  i wish you had some luck too, mmm you had the same male as me too! thats the father of these (the one with a regenerated left IV). just luck it is, temps and humidity are on your part, the rest is in the specimen's tarsals, theyre sure a difficult one! the pressure they cause when you got a sac sat there is totally immeasurable


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes Lee, it was the same male, but my female wasnt far off moulting, it was a gamble, shame it didnt work out, but she's been with a male for over a month now so I got my fingers crossed and Im going to be reading your report and Lisa's until its firmly stuck in my head


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice one Lee and good luck Pete.I know how you feel about the stress of them sitting on a sack.my P.Tigrinawesslli has been on one for 14 days today.and I'm still not sure how long I'm gonna leave it with her for.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

martin lees said:


> Nice one Lee and good luck Pete.I know how you feel about the stress of them sitting on a sack.my P.Tigrinawesslli has been on one for 14 days today.and I'm still not sure how long I'm gonna leave it with her for.


thanks  my striata has one too, she laid about 4 days after the met. think im going to take it at day 20 with the room being so warm.


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Let me know how you get on mate?? Fingers crossed for EWL....


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

dragon's den said:


> so ive finally done it! today i opened a sac of approx 150 N1 poecilotheria metallica.
> i loaned the male from robowen back in november and an insert was made first pairing.
> Poecilotheria Metallica mating - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Well done son :no1:


----------



## robowen (Aug 14, 2010)

Well Done Lee !! you 'da man !


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

robowen said:


> Well Done Lee !! you 'da man !


And a cigar for the jubilant father methinks! :notworthy:


----------



## robowen (Aug 14, 2010)

aye - my gimp leg boy did good but all credit must go to Lee!

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Very cool dude congrats


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

:no1: thanks all, theyre still all looking well, im feeding the mum up for a double too shes eating like mad, that may ultimately spur on a moult though, we shall see


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

robowen said:


> aye - my gimp leg boy did good but all credit must go to Lee!
> 
> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Yay....just hope the slings all have 8 legs!


----------



## robowen (Aug 14, 2010)

dragon's den said:


> :no1: thanks all, theyre still all looking well, im feeding the mum up for a double too shes eating like mad, that may ultimately spur on a moult though, we shall see


Has anyone ever had a double sac from a pokie?


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

robowen said:


> Has anyone ever had a double sac from a pokie?


theres been a few happen, i never had one though


----------



## polrep (Jun 19, 2009)

nice one well done look forward to seeing a few more pic in time:2thumb:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

polrep said:


> nice one well done look forward to seeing a few more pic in time:2thumb:


thanks  yes i will keep everyone posted as things happen


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

update
http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/63e14633.jpg
all N2 now


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

With so many breeding successes, surely a lower priced P. metallica is on the cards?......

Well done too.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Spiderstock said:


> With so many breeding successes, surely a lower priced P. metallica is on the cards?......
> 
> Well done too.


like an economy brand? no frills everyday metallica :lol2:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Aww, they are looking good.


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

dragon's den said:


> like an economy brand? no frills everyday metallica :lol2:


A P. Metallica with only half blue shine....

I just remember the prices H. lividum, M. balfouri used to command. But now these spiders are more attainable to those with normal budgets. Just maybe now the time is getting closer for them to be cheaper....


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Spiderstock said:


> A P. Metallica with only half blue shine....
> 
> I just remember the prices H. lividum, M. balfouri used to command. But now these spiders are more attainable to those with normal budgets. Just maybe now the time is getting closer for them to be cheaper....


yes im sure its not far off, there needs to be a better understanding of their breeding habits in captivity really, if it wasnt for people like lisa taking the time to try them from all different angles and write up thoroughly their findings then im sure there would be nowhere near as many sacs in the uk. the battle is branding captive conditions into their genes, like regalis but it never happens overnight.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

update:
we have N3 starting to appear 
http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/88dc1511.jpg
one mid-moult here, top right one.
http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/0064e12b.jpg
http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/2a265242.jpg
thanks for looking and again apologies for not being able to post pics directly as my photobucket seems to be broken.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

So cool, im green with envy,awesome pic's to, well done..:2thumb:


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking great! :no1:
How many are there? Have you counted?


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

dragon's den said:


> update:
> we have N3 starting to appear
> http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/88dc1511.jpg
> one mid-moult here, top right one.
> ...


Awww, so cute!


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

squishyscott said:


> Looking great! :no1:
> How many are there? Have you counted?


thanks everyone  theres 150. around half have moulted now.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

dragon's den said:


> like an economy brand? no frills everyday metallica :lol2:


Yep, they already exist.

They are called P striata.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*mettalica*

Top job, have had eggsac unfortunately left it to long ,female munched it ,was left counting out the tiny moults in what was left of sac , i'm growing on another male at the moment , if anyone has a male to loan or sell ,please get in touch .

All the best Chris

PS what will you be knocking them out for when ready ?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

fazzer said:


> have had eggsac unfortunately left it to long ,female munched it


How long was that? Every little bit of of info helps. :2thumb:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

fazzer said:


> Top job, have had eggsac unfortunately left it to long ,female munched it ,was left counting out the tiny moults in what was left of sac , i'm growing on another male at the moment , if anyone has a male to loan or sell ,please get in touch .
> 
> All the best Chris
> 
> PS what will you be knocking them out for when ready ?


thanks  thats a shame hope you have better luck soon.
i will be doing them for £35 each when ready


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

update:
the first fully fledged sling appeared last night. 3rd instar.
http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/3c5b08d1.jpg
will update again with final number when they are all finished


----------

